# Any hope????



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

*-HELP!-* I have an 8 year old black lab that is gun shy  and doesnt like fetching birds  . i was just wondering if i could still teach him to hunt. we've tooken him once and it seems like other than the shooting he loves it. is there any cure for him //dog//


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe, does he like to retrieve when there are no gunshots? If the answer is yes there may be hope. How is he during thunderstorms, 4th of July or any other loud noises?

Laura


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

At this stage, it's all about association. You have to let him learn (as opposed to teaching him) that good things happen when the gun goes off. Gun shot = fun!

Get a training pistol if you don't already have one. Start with a buddy 100 yards out with the pistol and have him shoot, then throw a bumper. Have your buddy work closer over the course of a few weeks. When he gets about 50 yards, have your buddy shoot and throw the bumper. Continue until you're shooting the pistol and throwing the dummy while the dog is heeled.

Just take small steps so you don't scare him. And keep it fun with lots of fun bumpers.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've said this a thousand times but here goes again.

*BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS AND MORE BIRDS.*

If that doesn't work to cure his gunshyness, nothing will.

He'll be a nice poo maker.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

> BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS AND MORE BIRDS.


+1


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

thanx ill try some of your suggestions if thers any thing else that will help just let me know


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

you know i have noticed he doesnt mind the gun as much when there are other dogs around that arnt gun shy is this a good sign :?:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

You need to think realistically about this dog and his potential. His age needs to be considerd. At 8yrs old he pretty much is what he is. Can he over come his problems?? mabey, is it worth the effort??? not to me. He has mabey four good years left, if your lucky. By the time you get him working well, he will be done. Id much rather put that time into a young dog and enjoy 8yrs more hunting him. Take this dog out he may catch on. Try hunting him along side well trained dogs it may speed things up. I wouldn't expect to much out of him. Anorher option if you really want this dog to hunt, send him to a pro. A pro will do one of two things. He will get him hunting much faster than you will, or tell you after a few weeks to pick him up,get a new pup and stop wasting time with this one. It will cost you around 500 a month, that's cheap when you factor in how many seasons this dog has left. Figure a minimum of three months with a trainer. Good luck whatever you do.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

North Mountain said:


> Maybe, does he like to retrieve when there are no gunshots? If the answer is yes there may be hope. Laura


This is exactly the situation I was in last year. I just got my dog to retrieve so much that he was all about the toy, duck dummy or whatever else he was after. Then, when I took him out hunting.... I had another dog with me and I also had Buddy so dialed into retrieving something that looked like a duck that when I finally fired the shotgun, he didn't even flinch. He was all about getting the "duck" and getting praise and a treat for bringing it to me. Hope the dog works out for you.... you can teach old dogs new tricks with a little patience. If he picks up the game, then you'll have a smart old dog that can help your pup figure it out when you get one. 8)


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

thanx again for your opinons unfortuntly greenhead 2 i dont have the money for a trainer  so ill try teaching him myself with my buddy and his dog


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I understand not having the money to train him,so try this. When you and your buddy go hunting leave your gun home. Set up about 30yds down from your buddy. Make sure your dog has a good view of the decoys, and tell your buddy to only shoot the birds that drop into them, no pass shooting!!! You want your dog to have his eyes on the birds when the shot is made, then let only your friends dog get the retrieve. After the firsr few birds your dog should be wanting to be out there with the other dog, don't let him go until you see him watching the birds come in and wanting to go, the competition with the other dog should make him want to break as the birds come in. When he gets to that point let him go after the shot is made, your buddy needs to hold his dog. Keep that up for a few hunts, don't let him have every bird, but most of them. You are trying to build anticipation for the shot. After you get him there you can move closer to the gun, always keep your dog behind the muzzel of the gun. Don't hunt with anymore hunters than one, I have seen broke dogs go nuts when a few guys shoot at the sametime. Your going to need two things to accomplish getting this dog broke, first a lot of patience, second a buddy who is willing to put up with it. It may take the rest of the season, just go slow and don't rush through it. Good luck!!!!!!!! Keep us updated on how he does.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

ok thanks greenhead 2 that sounds like it should work


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

well i took the dog out pheasant hunting today and found out something new i didnt know.... he loves chasing jackrabbits, and loves jumping through the weeds.. when we shot at our first and only bird insted of looking for an escape rout he looked for where the bird was landing other than that he had a great time maybe he will turn into a hunting dog


----------



## RANGEBULL (Oct 13, 2007)

It sounds like ther may be hope for him. One thing I would like to caution you on is taking him to the marsh and over whelming him with multiple shooters. We did this with a dog my buddy had. We thought she was good to go, she didn't act like she had a care in the world when the gun went off. She looked for something to go get, then a flock of Geese came in and the 4 of us opened up. when the shooting stopped his dog was gone. We found her about a hundered yards away hunkered under a sagebrush. Now she cowars at the mere sight of a gun, even a pistol.


----------



## dckhuntr (Oct 11, 2007)

i found that out the hard way  i took him on youth day.. thankfuly i was the only shooter for about 400 yards


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

my lab did that a little last year. but once she assosiated the shot with the retrieve, the little gunshyness she had left


----------

